# gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder



## kati48268 (18. Oktober 2016)

Aquarianer kennen ihre Fische, wie jeder engagierte Haustierhalter seine Mitbewohner. Sie können auch aus Verhalten Rückschlüsse ziehen.

Nun hab ich eigentlich seit meiner Kindheit immer mindestens einen gefüllten Glaskasten gehabt, mit allerlei verschiedenen Bewohnern.
Immer fütterte ich neben klassischem Fischfutter aus dem Handel auch alles mögliche essbare; manchmal aus reiner Neugier, oft weil sie dies viel geiler finden als diese blöden & verhältnismässig sauteuren Flocken.
(Und ja, mir ist bewusst, dass dies der Wasserqualität sehr oft _nicht_ dienlich ist; hier geht es aber um etwas ganz anderes, also bitte halbwegs beim Thema bleiben)

Gerade als Angler ist es ja interessant was Fisch so fressen und was nicht.
Und noch mehr, was sie besonders gern fressen.
Man kann Begeisterung durchaus erkennen.

Ich hab so gut wie alles Erdenkliche im Aquarium versenkt;
kleines Getier, Pflanzen & -teile, allerlei aus dem Angelköderbereich _(mit teilweise dramatischem & erschreckenden Desinteresse!)_
und quasi _alles_ was bei mir so in Topf & auf Teller kommt,
egal ob gekocht, gebraten oder roh.

Es gibt Dinge, die nur manche Arten fressen, andere nicht.
Es gibt sogar Vorlieben und Abneigungen bei einzelnen Individuen derselben Art.

Eine Sache, die ALLE,
_egal ob groß ob klein, 
egal ob eher friedlich oder eher räuberisch,
egal ob exotischer Warmwasserbewohner oder einheimischer Kaltwasserfisch,_
total antörnt und die munter Platz 1 der Top of the Pops belegt,
ist *Fleisch vom Brat- oder Grillhähnchen*.
Und da das helle, trockene Brustfleisch.
Je nach Größe der Aquarienbewohner zerkleinert (=zerkaut).
Da flippt jeder Fisch total aus
und kein Futter erreicht solche Beliebtheit.







Ich wollte schon seit Jahren damit Versuche machen, wie es sich als Angelköder schlägt, wie man es am Besten anwendet, worauf...wo...wie... ihr wisst schon.

Nun bin ich auch in diesem Jahr wieder nicht dazu gekommen
und frage einfach mal:
*wer hat damit schon experimentiert
und welche Erfahrungen damit gemacht???





*


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*

Ich sag nur: Broilie!


----------



## fordfan1 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*

Zusammen mit Buttersäure???  :q


----------



## jkc (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*

Also Muskys stehen drauf:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPXlQ6G5K-M


----------



## Jens_74 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich sag nur: Broilie!



 Der war echt gut !  10 Punkte !
 Die Frage ist ob mittlerweile jeder weiß was e Broiler ist 

 Naja, Spaß beiseite.
 Kann schon sein das da einiges drauf beißt, aber ich denke es ist schwierig weil das zarte Fleisch nicht wirklich gut am Haken hält.


----------



## bombe20 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*

jetzt geh ich noch mal an den kühlschrank, bevor es in die kiste geht.


----------



## Minimax (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*

wollt grad sagen! Abends noch son leckeres Hähnchenbild posten! Jetzt ist mein Futtersuchmodus aktiviert, muss auch im Kühlschrank rumgrundeln...


----------



## Michael.S (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*

Heute ist Mittwoch und der Hähnchenwagen kommt , kann es kaum erwarten , geangelt wird damitt aber nicht |supergri


----------



## Seele (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*



Michael.S schrieb:


> Heute ist Mittwoch und der Hähnchenwagen kommt , kann es kaum erwarten , geangelt wird damitt aber nicht |supergri



Denk aber ans Blei, die sind so trocken, dass du einen Pop-Up Broilie hast


----------



## Angelmann67 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*

Hi Kati
 ich hab mir vor kurzem, aus Gänseschmalz,Fischöl und Knoblauch , eine Paste hergestellt.
 Zum einen hält sie besser auf Gummi und Hardbeits(im Vergleich zu den stinknden Sprays) und zum Anderen erhalte ich heftigere Reaktionen von den Räubern.
 Man könnte jetzt die Paste anstatt mit Fischöl, mit Hähchenbratfett anrühren und sehen was passiert.
 Da ich von dem Gänseschmalz noch etwas übrig habe, werde ich das mal ausprobieren.
 Danke für deine Anregung.

 fetes Petri :vik:


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Der war echt gut !  10 Punkte !
> Die Frage ist ob mittlerweile jeder weiß was e Broiler ist
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## grubenreiner (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*

Fred Taylor schreibt 1962 schon über einen Freund der jede Menge großer Hechte mit rohem Hühnerfleisch in den Norfolk Broads fängt und erwähnt auch einige eigene Fänge auf diverse Landtier-teile. Auch Max Pieper beschreibt Erfolge mit toten Vögelkücken (und Mäusen/Ratten), das ist dann aber schon weit vom Broiler weg.

Gebratenes Hühnerfleisch wird, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere auch in einem meiner etwas älteren Bücher mehrfach erwähnt, ich komm nur grad nicht drauf welcher Autor es war. Muss ich in einer ruhigen Stunde mal nachschlagen.
Ich kannte auch mal jemanden der in einer Putenfarm gearbeitet hat, der hat aus den gecutterten Fleischabfällen als Eiersatz Boilies gerolllt und extrem gut gefangen.

Das Problem dass ich am Brathuhnköder sehe: Ich kann nur sehr schwer mit Dingen als Köder fischen die mir schmecken, fürs erste Anködern reichts meist noch, danach wirds eng 




Lajos1 schrieb:


> .....
> 
> aber klar doch: "des is a grillds Giegerla" (Mittelfränkisch).
> 
> ...



Middelfrangn is fei groos, bei uns is des a brodner Geyger


----------



## wusel345 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*

Halbes gebratenes Hähnen auf Waller. Schon jemand Erfahrung damit?


----------



## fischforsch (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*

Imbissbudenfishing funzt! Hab mit Dönerfleisch erstaunliche Erfahrungen gemacht #6
 Allerdings wird es sehr schnell vom Haken gezuppelt.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*

Seit dem - eher aus versehen geschehen - *Senf *an einem Tag unser Top Köder Dip war, glaube ich mittlerweile an fast allem als Köder. |bigeyes

Aber was ich mich in diesem Sinne frage: Ist es auch erlaubt, Hähnchenfleisch zu verwenden? Ein Küken - keine Frage - ist verboten. Aber das Hähnchen besteht ja am Ende auch aus einem Wirbeltier.


----------



## gründler (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Halbes gebratenes Hähnen auf Waller. Schon jemand Erfahrung damit?




Nicht gebraten...man nehme nen frischen Gockel am besten mit paar federn dran,Bunsenbrenner an und von aussen ankockeln bis es verbrannt riecht.

Das ran an Haken und rein damit.


----------



## Justsu (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Aber was ich mich in diesem Sinne frage: Ist es auch erlaubt, Hähnchenfleisch zu verwenden? Ein Küken - keine Frage - ist verboten. Aber das Hähnchen besteht ja am Ende auch aus einem Wirbeltier.



Und Deine Köderfische haben keine Wirbel?|bigeyes 
Mit lebenden Brathähnchen angeln, DAS ist in Deutschland mit Sicherheit NICHT erlaubt!:q

Ich find's ne ziemlich geile Idee und kann mir schon sehr gut vorstellen, dass das auf viele Fischarten funktionieren könnte... es gibt z.B. ja auch "Chicken" Boilies...

Wobei man glaube ich schon einen Unterschied zwischen Aquarienfischen und wild lebenden machen muss... Aquarienfische probieren ALLES SOFORT, sobald es ins Becken kommt (zumindest die, die ich bis jetzt so gesehen habe), das ist bei Wildfischen denke ich mal anders... ist ja auch klar:

Fast Alles von dem, was ins Aqarium "fällt" ist fressbar, wohingegen das Meiste, was in ein natürliches Gewässer fällt nicht fressbar ist...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Nordan (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Halbes gebratenes Hähnen auf Waller. Schon jemand Erfahrung damit?



Soll ein super Köder für riesen Waller aus dem Sommerloch sein 



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Aber was ich mich in diesem Sinne frage: Ist es auch erlaubt, Hähnchenfleisch zu verwenden? Ein Küken - keine Frage - ist verboten. Aber das Hähnchen besteht ja am Ende auch aus einem Wirbeltier.



Nunja, bei Frühstücksfleisch fragt sich das ja auch niemand...ist ja auch Wirbeltiermatsch|kopfkrat


----------



## Justsu (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*



Nordan schrieb:


> Nunja, bei Frühstücksfleisch fragt sich das ja auch niemand...ist ja auch Wirbeltiermatsch|kopfkrat



Ja, und? Wo steht denn, dass man mit Wirbeltieren nicht angeln darf? Also bei uns sind (tote) Köderfische ausdrücklich erlaubt!|kopfkrat

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## wusel345 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*



Justsu schrieb:


> Mit lebenden Brathähnchen angeln, DAS ist in Deutschland mit Sicherheit NICHT erlaubt!:q




Das Hähnchen, dass nach dem Braten noch lebt, möchte ich sehen. :q:q


----------



## wusel345 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*

Aber mal ernsthaft. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Haut eines Hähnchens vom Grill durch ihre Würze ein gutes Aroma im Wasser ab gibt. Ein guter Klumpen Haut am Haken oder Haar? Warum nicht. Einen Versuch wäre es wert.


----------



## Welpi (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Aber mal ernsthaft. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Haut eines Hähnchens vom Grill durch ihre Würze ein gutes Aroma im Wasser ab gibt. Ein guter Klumpen Haut am Haken oder Haar? Warum nicht. Einen Versuch wäre es wert.



Gockelhaut zum Angeln?? Niemals!! Die klauen mir die Kinder scho vom Mittagessen, wenn ich net aufpasse...da bekommen die Fische nix. :q


----------



## Nordan (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*



Justsu schrieb:


> Ja, und? Wo steht denn, dass man mit Wirbeltieren nicht angeln darf? Also bei uns sind (tote) Köderfische ausdrücklich erlaubt!|kopfkrat
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Justsu



Es ging mir ja gerade dadrum! Das sich hier auf einmal drum gedanken gemacht werden, obwohl man das mit anderen Ködern seit zig Jahren so praktiziert! Alles gut #6


----------



## DUSpinner (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*

Den jemals größten am Haken befindlichen Waller habe ich auf eine Hähnchenkaskade am Ebro in Spanien gehabt. Vorher günstig einen Sack voll gekauft und hiermit angefüttert. Konnte den Waller leider nicht landen, da im brachialen Drill der kugelgelagerte 60 KG Wirbel nicht das hielt, was er versprach..


----------



## kati48268 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*



Justsu schrieb:


> Aquarienfische probieren ALLES SOFORT, sobald es ins Becken kommt (zumindest die, die ich bis jetzt so gesehen habe), das ist bei Wildfischen denke ich mal anders...


Keine Frage, sie gehen erst mal an alles ran,
aber der Elan, mit dem verschiedenes Futter angenommen wird,
ist enorm!

Beispiel ausgerechnet von Grundeln:
seit 1,5 Jahren hab ich welche im Aquarium. Sie fressen wirklich alles.
Sie liegen abends, wenn Fütterungszeit ist vorn, wo das Futter runterfällt und warten.
Anfangs fütterte ich Maden, ab und zu Katzenfutter aus der Dose (von den Resten, die die Stubentiger überlassen), nachdem sie aber lernen durften, was es bei Homo Sapiens so auf den Teller kommt, gehen sie an Beides kaum noch ran. Da muss der Hunger schon enorm sein.
Gekocht ist geil, gebraten ist geiler!

Und eben bei Brustfleisch vom Grillgockel flippen alle Fische aus, egal ob Grundel, Karausche, Barsch, Rotauge (diese Arten hatte/hab ich drin).
Und zuvor bei den üblichen Warmwasserfischen war es genauso.
Allenfalls gebratene Meeresfrüchte kommen der Beliebtheit nahe.
Gebratenes Schweinefleisch z.B. hat sichtbar weniger Effekt als Donald a la Pommesbude.


----------



## exstralsunder (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich hab so gut wie alles Erdenkliche im Aquarium versenkt;





kati48268 schrieb:


> Beispiel ausgerechnet von Grundeln:
> seit 1,5 Jahren hab ich welche im Aquarium. Sie fressen wirklich alles.




Da eröffnen sich doch gleich neue Möglichkeiten.
*Tochter:*Mutti...sag mal-wo ist eigentlich Papa?
*Mutti:*...oooch, den haben die Guppys gefressen.


----------



## Justsu (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Keine Frage, sie gehen erst mal an alles ran,
> aber der Elan, mit dem verschiedenes Futter angenommen wird,
> ist enorm!
> 
> ...



Meine Überlegungen gingen in die Richtung, dass Aquarienfische schnell(er) auf den Geschmack kommen, weil sie per se erstmal alles probieren. Und dass Grillgockel geil schmeckt, weiß ja jedes Kind! 
In einem natürlichen Gewässer KÖNNTE ich mir vorstellen, dass viele Fische das Hähnchen gar nicht erst probieren und deswegen auch nicht (so leicht) auf den Geschmack kommen. 

Ich glaube, dass ein großer Teil der Fängigkeit von Maden z.B. vom Bewegungsreiz ausgeht. In dem Moment wo sich etwas (selbstständig) im natürlichen Gewässer bewegt, kann sich der Fisch ziemlich sicher sein, dass es sich um etwas fressbares handelt. Alles was sich nicht bewegt ist (erstmal) weniger interessant, weil häufig nicht fressbar. Die Aquarienfische haben da natürlich ganz andere Erfahrungen, dort ist ja im Prinzip alles was von oben reinsegelt was zum futtern

Kurzum: Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Grillgockel kein so guter "Instant" (wie es so schön im Carpfen-denglisch heißt) - Köder ist, aber wer will schon mit Grillgockel anfüttern??? Also ein, zwei Stückchen würde ich ja gerade so als Hakenköder opfern, aber mehr von dem guten Zeug versenken? Niemals!:vik:

Vielleicht wäre aber auch ein Fleisch/Knochenmehl aus Grillgockelkarkassen DAS Anfutter- und Boiliemehl!??

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## gründler (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*

Am Ebro gab es Anfang der 90er ne Geflügelschlachterei,aus der kam ein Rohr/Kanal und ging in Ebro.

Was davor abging,unnormal.Da stand alles vor Carps Weißf. Zander,Aale...einfach alles.

Ob es das so noch da gibt weiß ich nicht,aber damals war da das große fressen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*



gründler schrieb:


> Am Ebro gab es Anfang der 90er ne Geflügelschlachterei,aus der kam ein Rohr/Kanal und ging in Ebro.
> 
> Was davor abging,unnormal.Da stand alles vor Carps Weißf. Zander,Aale...einfach alles.
> 
> Ob es das so noch da gibt weiß ich nicht,aber damals war da das große fressen.



Das ist in jedem Gewässer vor jedem Schlachthofein/auslass der Fall.
Blut, Innereien usw.usw., logisch, daß sich da alles tummelt was Flossen, Scheren, Flügel hat.

Aber geröstete Gummiadler wurden da nicht entsorgt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*



> Imbissbudenfishing



Geil - den Gockel an die Raubfischrute, das dazugehörige Pommes-Bündel parallel raus auf Karpfen :q


----------



## kati48268 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*



Justsu schrieb:


> Meine Überlegungen gingen in die Richtung, dass Aquarienfische schnell(er) auf den Geschmack kommen, weil sie per se erstmal alles probieren. ...


Hab dich schon verstanden und bin deiner Meinung.
Ob dieses "Heimlabor"-Experimente übertragbar sind auf das Angeln hab ich mich ja auch gefragt.

Motiviert dazu hat mich halt die "Begeisterung";
bei Chewies aus dem Angelfachhandel z.B. kommt quasi null Reaktion der Beckenbewohner, sie schwimmen hin, prüfen, von "Fresspartyatmosphäre" ganz weit entfernt.

Ich beweifels auch, dass ein Stück Hähnchenfleisch nun besonders viel Aromastoffe abgibt, also ein besonders toller Instantköder ist. 
Die Fette dürften sich bei normalen Gewässertemperaturen kaum bemerkbar machen.
Klären können das nur Versuche.
Dachte, vielleicht hat schon jemand mal...

Präsentation dürfte so schwierig nicht sein;
das Brustfleisch ist ja schon relativ fest, verglichen mit manch üblichem Köder, z.B. Brot.
Spätestens im Mesh sollte Robustheit kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## schlotterschätt (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*

Also mit gebratenem Hühnerfleisch kann ich leider nicht dienen aber eingesalzene rohe Hühnertitten sind nicht nur im Mittelmeer sehr beliebt und begehrt. Ich hab's hier zu Hause beim Eisangeln probiert und siehe da, es läuft.
Das Fleisch richtig schön dick einsalzen und für 2-3 Tage in den Kühlschrank stellen. Das Fleisch verliert Wasser und kriegt 'ne schinkenähnliche Konsistenz.
Da die gebrateten Teile in der Regel auch recht gut gesalzen sind, fixt vielleicht dieser Stoff die Flossenträger so an.
Kannst ja mal 'n kleines Experiment machen.
Es ist ja auch ein offenes Geheimnis das der Zusatz von um die 10% Salz im Anfutter die Fische im Herbst und im Winter oft beißwilliger macht als ohne Würze.


----------



## wusel345 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*

Was, um alles in der Welt, sind Hühnertitten? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Justsu (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Was, um alles in der Welt, sind Hühnertitten? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



HühnerBRÜSTE!???


----------



## wusel345 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*

Aaaaaahhhhhhh sssssssoooooooo :q


----------



## grubenreiner (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*

Der Koch in mir hatte da grad ne Idee. Wenn das Brathuhn wirklich so erfolgreich müsste man doch eigentlich nur dessen Geschmack möglichst konzentriert "isolieren".
Ich denke da an einen wirklich starken Hühnerfond, eingekocht bis sirupartig, gemacht aus Brathuhnkarkassen.....


----------



## ulli1958m (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*



kati48268 schrieb:


> *wer hat damit schon experimentiert
> und welche Erfahrungen damit gemacht???
> 
> 
> ...


_*Erfahrung mit Hähnchen.....nur gute :m
*_
Ich habe vor ca 10 Jahren ( war damals noch laaange keine 50 Jahre jung |rolleyes ) eine Hochrechnung über die von _*mir*_ verzehrten halben Hähnchen gemacht... bin auf über _*6.500*_ halbe Flattermänner gekommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( davon 99% von "Pommes Herbert" aus Greven :m)

_*Also*_...mir könnte es nicht passieren das ich, dass gute Brathähnchen... oder auch nur Teile davon als Hakenköder verwende ...._*niemals *_#d

|wavey:


----------



## exil-dithschi (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich sag nur: Broilie!



sehr gut! :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*

Da ich viele Jahre lang Terraristik betrieben habe musste ich gerade an die Küken denken, die ich verfüttert habe. Und das waren nicht wenige.

Das wäre ein wirklich preiswerter Köder, ich habe damals so 5ct pro Stück bezahlt.

Aber viel schlimmer war das Kopfkino.

Folgendes Szenario. Tierschutzrechtlich engagierte Dame erklärt mir mein verwerfliches Tun, also Rute einholen und was hängt da dran? Hühnerküken, sauber am Haken 2/0 durch die Augen angeködert.

Das gäbe sicher einen unterhaltsamen Abend und damit kommt man in die Zeitung.

Aber BTT Als Köder einfach verfügbar, gut anzufüttern, wo erlaubt und sicher dann eine Bank.


----------



## exil-dithschi (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*



gründler schrieb:


> Am Ebro gab es Anfang der 90er ne Geflügelschlachterei,aus der kam ein Rohr/Kanal und ging in Ebro.
> 
> Was davor abging,unnormal.Da stand alles vor Carps Weißf. Zander,Aale...einfach alles.
> 
> Ob es das so noch da gibt weiß ich nicht,aber damals war da das große fressen.


ähnliches habe ich einst mal an meinem damaligen heimatfluß erlebt.
dort ist eine kuhherde ausgebüxt, über eine eisenbahnbrücke gelatscht, dann kam ein zug und einige kadaver landeten in dem fluß.
so viel/vielfältig haben wir dort nie mehr gefangen.


----------



## Kauli11 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*

Vielleicht wissen die Fische instinktiv, daß die im Hähnchenfleisch enthaltenen Antibiotikareste, für ihre Gesundheit förderlich sind?

Allheilmittel sozusagen.#6

#h


----------



## exil-dithschi (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wissen die Fische instinktiv, daß die im Hähnchenfleisch enthaltenen Antibiotikareste, für ihre Gesundheit förderlich sind?
> 
> Allheilmittel sozusagen.#6
> 
> #h


ist der heilbutt wohl bald arbeitslos...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wissen die Fische instinktiv, daß die im Hähnchenfleisch enthaltenen Antibiotikareste, für ihre Gesundheit förderlich sind?
> 
> Allheilmittel sozusagen.#6
> 
> #h


|kopfkrat  Ahh, deshalb Hühnersuppe bei Erkältung :q


----------



## Kauli11 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*



Testudo schrieb:


> |kopfkrat  Ahh, deshalb Hühnersuppe bei Erkältung :q




Der war gut.


----------



## kati48268 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> ... nur dessen Geschmack möglichst konzentriert "isolieren"...


Brühe hab ich schon ab und an im Futter, Brühwürfel im Wasser aufgelöst, mit dem das Mehl angemacht wird...

Ich glaube, es geht aber nicht nur um den Geschmack beim Hähnchenfleisch.
Da wäre auch noch die helle Farbe und -und das könnte einen Teil des Effektes gut erklären- ich zerkau ja einfach ein Stück Fleisch und schmeiss das ins Becken.
Wenn nun ein Fisch in den Brocken stösst, ensteht durch die feinen Partikel & Fasern eine Wolke, deutlich stärker als z.B. bei roten Fleischsorten. Diese Wolke gibt allen Fischen natürlich einen saftigen Kick.

OT:


exil-dithschi schrieb:


> eine kuhherde ausgebüxt, ...dann kam ein zug und einige kadaver landeten in dem fluß...


Da hätt ich noch eine Story mit einem Selbstmord auf einer Eisenbahnbrücke, unter der ein Bach durchging...


----------



## Welpi (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da hätt ich noch eine Story mit einem Selbstmord auf einer Eisenbahnbrücke, unter der ein Bach durchging...



Ohja! Als ich als Feuerwehrjungpimperer und frischgebackener Bootsführer das "Vergnügen" meiner ersten Wasserleiche hatte habe ich die einheimische Fischwelt auch mit anderen Augen gesehen...|bigeyes


----------



## schuppensammler (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*

das wird ich auf jedenfall testen...


----------



## grubenreiner (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn nun ein Fisch in den Brocken stösst, ensteht durch die feinen Partikel & Fasern eine Wolke, deutlich stärker als z.B. bei roten Fleischsorten. Diese Wolke gibt allen Fischen natürlich einen saftigen Kick.



Denselben Effekt kriegst du aber mit liquidised bread auch hin. 
Kann gut sein dass der Wolkeneffekt was bringt, dass würde ja aber dann den Einsatz als Köder etwas einschränken, zerkautes Brathuhn lässt sich schwer anködern


----------



## Deep Down (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*

Biohuhn geht aber nicht so gut, das "riecht" anders, weil es nicht wie das typische Batteriehuhn mit Fischmehlpellets gefüttert wurde!


----------



## capri2 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*

Also ein Bekannter von mir hat nen Spanferkel und einen Hähnchengrill..
Jede Woche im Einsatz.. Da ist ne VA Wanne drunter mit dem Fett und Haut usw der Gockel.. Ich glaub der soll mir mal ne Tupperdose voll machen und dann mal sehen :O)


----------



## Isarfischerin (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gebr. Hähnchenfleisch als Köder*

Hmmm.... vielleicht sollte ich von Rinder- auf Geflügelfrolic umsteigen....

Grüße
Isarfischerin


----------

